# How long the plastisol ink can last on the transfer paper?



## raxixion (May 22, 2017)

HI, I'm new here in this forum and into plastisol transfers.
I'm planning to start my own clothing line. But, as far as my budget can afford I can only begin with an online webstore.. I was thinking if I print the design directly to the shirt and if I fail to sell the whole stock of the same design, then it will be a complete waste of t-shirts. I know that you can do plastisol transfers, but how long would it last on the transfer paper when placed aside before using it on the shirt? and if it took like a week or more, would it still be as good quality as how you expect it to be?

Maybe I'm being too ignorant, but your help will really make me happy.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are two methods of printing plastisol transfers; one with an adhesive crystal added and one without.

Without the adhesive, transfer will last about a year. With adhesive, they will last 5 or more years. 

Transfers with adhesive tend to be a thicker print than those without.


----------

